#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwbouw rigging paradise?

## Gitarist 62

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

ok, heeft niks met dit forum te maken, maar een beetje podiumbouwer valt zo'n constructie op.

De prijsloze vraag is: wat is/wordt dit..  :Confused:

----------


## BJD

Waar heb je deze foto's gemaakt?
Als het in Limburg is: dan zal het wel weer een wild idee van Andre Rieu zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jadjong

Na de succesvolle, maar nog nog niet afgeronde, stadiontoer van U2 heeft men besloten om voortaan het stadion zelf mee te nemen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

Waar is dit?

In eerste instantie denk ik aan een hele grote loods (vliegtuig hangar?).
De enorme constructie wordt gebruikt om het dak op te bouwen. Wanneer die overspanning helemaal af is, gaat de constructie er onder uit.

Heb deze manier van bouwen eerder gezien op Lage Weide (Utrecht), maar dat was net iets kleiner :P

----------


## swarthy

Het lijkt me eerder een volledig geautomatiseerd  magazijn in aanbouw.



René

----------


## jakobjan

En jawel  zie hier het nieuwe magazijn van Citibox Amsterdam..
Kunnen de mensen nog meer rommel kwijt  :Smile:

----------


## Carl

Zal wel een reclame voor Meccano zijn ofzo....;-)

----------


## rinus bakker

Riggers Hell zul je bedoelen....
waar kun je de truss-pods vol koppen nog kwijt?

En ik denk dat *swarthy* de prijs gaat winnen voor het goede antwoord
en renevanh hakt deze keer de plak helemaal mis.
Dit soort hyper-stellingenbouw doet mee aan het ondersteunen van de dakconstructie.
Het hele bouwwerk is in rekenkundig opzicht volledig op elkaar afgestemd / geintegreerd.

----------


## Gitarist 62

ok, de eerste tip: Emmeloord

----------


## Erik steeman

Heeft het met sport te maken??

----------


## Gitarist 62

Ok, ik zal het mysterie onthullen: :Smile: 

Emmeloord: Koopman International gaat op industrieterrein De Munt 35 meter de hoogte in

Ben het met Rinus eens; Swarthy verdient de eeuwige roem! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

